# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Las Vegas to Yosemite - Help, please!

## andyburrows

I am planning to travel from Las Vegas to Yosemite NP as part of a trip this Summer.  If I put the route into map wizard it takes me in a wide arc through Bakersfield and Fresno - about 460 miles.  I would prefer a route which enables me to take in a day around Death Valley NP, staying the night somewhere around the north of the park area - then on to Yosemite.  The Highway 95 route via Beatty and Tonopah is only 300 miles and seems better to me.

My questions are

I'm a bit concerned that this route does not come up on Map Wizard - would there be any problems travelling this way?

and

Any suggestions regarding somewhere suitable to stay around the north end of Death Valley en route?

Thanks, Andy

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I am planning to travel from Las Vegas to Yosemite NP as part of a trip this Summer.  If I put the route into map wizard it takes me in a wide arc through Bakersfield and Fresno - about 460 miles.  I would prefer a route which enables me to take in a day around Death Valley NP, staying the night somewhere around the north of the park area - then on to Yosemite.  The Highway 95 route via Beatty and Tonopah is only 300 miles and seems better to me.


The Map Wizard has no editing capability, but if you look at the *Map Center page* you can create a route that goes exactly where you want it to go.  Create Custom places and use them to make Waypoints and you can route the map down to 1/8 of mile increments... 

Mark 
Lead Mapping Support

----------


## Midwest Michael

Welcome to the RTA Forum!

The reason that the route you've listed doesn't come up on most mapping programs is that it is the shortest route, but it is not the fastest route. It is also closed in winter (Oct/Nov to May/Jun).

Having said that, going through Death Valley and across Tioga Pass (CA-120) is the preferred scenic route to take in the summer months. I will note however, that such a route would not take you all the way up to Tonopah. Rather you could go through Death Valley, and then head up US-395. There are plenty of places to stay like Lone Pine or Bishop to stay along the way.

----------

